# painting my snowboard



## manwithamission (Dec 8, 2010)

I want to paint (THE TOP) of my snowboard BLACK.

Should I paint the top or wax the bottom first? Please give me pointers or directions. Get me started. Please and thank you.

Edit to conclude: I've edited my post more than once because it lacked detail to begin with.

Anyways, the top of my Morrow is not of my fancy. After reading all of the useful posts and combining the useful advice, I've come to realize I may: Sand the top to remove the top sheet (as best I can,) clean the sanded top with rubbing alcohol, paint the top with primer sealer (let dry for a day,) paint the top a solid black (let dry,) apply polyurethane for shine and to protect the paint and seal it in, get my bottom waxed, then slap a morrow sticker on the top, and get a stomp pad.

Thank you, AMessy, Jeklund, and EagleTalons. Happy shredding.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

When you paint you need the surface to be as clean as possible so paint before wax. Just to be sure you aren't thinking of painting the bottom of your snow board are you? That would be really dumb if you are.


----------



## manwithamission (Dec 8, 2010)

I'M JUST GOING TO SPRAY PAINT THE TOP BLACK. I'm going to go at it. 

If you thinks that's a stupid idea, PLEASE, tell me, and why. Otherwise I'm doing it tomorrow.

So before I get started: advice, please?


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Why are you painting it? Is the top damaged?


----------



## AMessy (Nov 17, 2010)

About 10 or so years ago i was riding with a buddy who showed up to the mountain with his board painted with a fresh coat of "primer gray". After an hour of riding it had cracked and scratched all over. The best part about it was when we scratched a bunch of inappropriate stuff into the paint with a screw driver and stuck the board in the snow bank next tot he lodge door so everyone going in could see it. 

Moral of the story, if you paint your board keep it away from immature people with screw drivers.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

manwithamission said:


> I'M JUST GOING TO SPRAY PAINT THE TOP BLACK. I'm going to go at it.
> 
> If you thinks that's a stupid idea, PLEASE, tell me, and why. Otherwise I'm doing it tomorrow.
> 
> So before I get started: advice, please?


Hey Fuck Face. You mentioned wax and thought it was possible you were talking about painting the bottom of your board. I didn't assume you were stupid. I simply asked a question. Now I'm not going to tell you how to get a good paint job on the top of your board. Which is possible and not a terrible idea.


----------



## Jeklund (Dec 14, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend waxing your top sheet before you paint it as the paint won't bond very well and the wax will eventually come off with the paint on top of it...

If i where to paint the top of my board i would probably sand the entire area you want to paint just enough to rough it up`so the paint will stick better. Then paint the area with a primer sealer and let it dry for around a day. Then paint your design or just solid color on and let that dry then finish it off with a clear coat to add some shine and protect the paint.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

john doe said:


> Hey Fuck Face. You mentioned wax and thought it was possible you were talking about painting the bottom of your board. I didn't assume you were stupid. I simply asked a question. Now I'm not going to tell you how to get a good paint job on the top of your board. Which is possible and not a terrible idea.


you're an idiot



Jeklund said:


> I wouldn't recommend waxing your top sheet before you paint it as the paint won't bond very well and the wax will eventually come off with the paint on top of it...
> 
> If i where to paint the top of my board i would probably sand the entire area you want to paint just enough to rough it up`so the paint will stick better. Then paint the area with a primer sealer and let it dry for around a day. Then paint your design or just solid color on and let that dry then finish it off with a clear coat to add some shine and protect the paint.


you are too, never did he mention waxing his topsheet


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

If you want to paint the top of your snowboard. You should take off the topsheet and start from the bottom of the top layer. After you paint it. You then apply polyurethane to the paint to seal it in! Also engine enamel paints with the glitter awesomeness in them, such as in this picture. Would look AMAZING! 










Oh also. If you aren't going to take the topsheet off you should use rubbing alcohol to clean the top off.


----------



## Jeklund (Dec 14, 2009)

m_jel said:


> you are too, never did he mention waxing his topsheet


I must have misread his post... no need to get all worked up lol. I was thinking he might have wanted to put wax on his top-sheet because some people do this to prevent snow from sticking and I didn't really notice the connection between waxing his base and painting his top-sheet as the two are completely unrelated in my eyes. At least we where trying to help out rather than just hijack the thread and call people idiots.


----------

